# Survey



## GoldenWingsBirdHouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello,

This is for UK members only!

Golden Wings Bird House is a potential company that will board companion birds with first-class accommodation, diet and care, as well as offering other services like a pet shop, and show booking for events and educational talks. As the business is yet to be funded, we are currently doing market research to support our business plan that will be presented to investors, loan officers and other funding organisations. Because we currently have little recorded market research, all help you give us is really, really appreciated! If you have the time, please help us by answering some questions:

1. Do you currently own a bird(s)?
2. If yes, how many, and what species?
3. Where in the UK do you currently reside?
4. Is it likely that you will ever need a boarding service for your birds? (if no, continue to 5)
a. Would you search extensively for the best care possible for your bird(s)?
b. Would you be prepared to show veterinary papers proving that your bird(s) is/are free of contagious diseases?
c. Would you require your bird(s) to be near people overnight, for 24 hour care, or would a safe and secure boarding establishment with other birds be satisfactory/preferred?
d. How far would you be prepared to travel to ensure the best care for your bird(s)?
5. Do you purchase food and equipment for your bird(s) online or at a brick-and-mortar shop?
6. If you purchase at a shop, how far do you travel and does the pet shop stock sufficient food types and equipment, or would you like to see more variety?
7. Do you have your bird's/birds wings clipped? (at Golden Wings we do not clip our birds' wings, but we are considering offering it as a service)
8. If your bird has behavioural problems, would you consider seeking professional training?
9. (Optional) Is there any aviculture equipment or bird species that you would like to see more available in the UK?

If you have taken the time to answer these questions, then thank you very much. If you wish to contact us please do so at [email protected]

Many thanks,
Golden Wings


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I've yet to meet a vet that can find if a bird has disease without an autopsy.Some from examining droppings maybe.

I would not deal with anybody that clipped birds wings....it's worse than docking dogs tails.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Im not in the uk so cant answer the survey..

I can say clipping of wings is very popular here. A lot of people claim it protects the bird.
Basils wings were clipped (badly) when he arrived but after nearly a year Im pleased to say his feathers have all grown back.

We are under constant pressure to have his clipped again almost everyone who sees him mentions of tells us we need to/ should do or are neglegent in not having it done..

As for boarding I think OH would be too scared to let anyone take care of Basil except a family member.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I would never clip a birds wings either I think it's cruel.
I do live in the UK and do have birds but I would not want to send them anywhere to board as the stress would be huge and then that would lead them open to alsorts of diseases/behavioral issues, especially kept where other birds are. There is no guarentee the bird would not pick up a fatal disease - some birds are carriers so show no symptoms and with things like beak and feather disease about I would not risk my birds and I don't know anyone else who would either.
I would also worry about theft - alot of these birds are not only valuable to their families but also monetary wise and theft of birds is huge, I would rather a family member/neighbor/friend looked after my birds if I went away.
I buy all my bird stuff online as it's cheaper and I can shop around and get hold of stuff that not every shop will have - there are loads to choose from so yet another shop - well if there were really good deals on things then I might use it.
If I did have a bird with a behavior problem I would not want a stranger trying to sort it out - the owner needs to do that not someone else, although proffessional help with severe issues may be of use to some people but as a lesson arangement with owner and trainer together not send bird away kind of thing - they would have to have some sort of qualification and alot of experience not just anyone who likes birds.
Sorry to be so negative but personally I wouldn't use your services as it's too risky and too stressful for the birds - how would you be able to give 1 to 1 care with loads of birds - they need about 4hrs out of their cage a day - you'd need alot of staff!!


----------



## GoldenWingsBirdHouse (Jun 13, 2012)

AlexArt said:


> I would never clip a birds wings either I think it's cruel.
> I do live in the UK and do have birds but I would not want to send them anywhere to board as the stress would be huge and then that would lead them open to alsorts of diseases/behavioral issues, especially kept where other birds are. There is no guarentee the bird would not pick up a fatal disease - some birds are carriers so show no symptoms and with things like beak and feather disease about I would not risk my birds and I don't know anyone else who would either.
> I would also worry about theft - alot of these birds are not only valuable to their families but also monetary wise and theft of birds is huge, I would rather a family member/neighbor/friend looked after my birds if I went away.
> I buy all my bird stuff online as it's cheaper and I can shop around and get hold of stuff that not every shop will have - there are loads to choose from so yet another shop - well if there were really good deals on things then I might use it.
> ...


Hi AlexArt, thank you for your feedback. Your concerns are very real and things I have thought about.


The aviaries will be located in my own home, in the secluded countryside, and there will be security including CCTV and metal bars on the doors to the bird room.
Each owner will need to provide evidence in the form of vet certificates showing that their birds are free from disease.
Because they are in my own home, they would recieve daylight care and attention. The only time I will not be minding the birds is when I am asleep.
I am qualified in Animal Management (BTEC Level 3 Extended Diploma), and an avian specialist. All birds in my aviaries and cages will receive quality care, diet and veterinary attention should it be required.
I have since decided against running a shop, as it would not turn a profit. My business will be centred around breeding macaws and the boarding aviaries.

If you have any more concerns, please don't hesitate to ask or e-mail me at [email protected]

To those debating wing clipping, I appreciate the behavioural and potentially physical damage wing clipping can cause, and so I do not advocate it. However, many smaller birds have problems with windows and mirrors or just walls and frequently fly into them, and so many owners clip their birds wings for safety reasons. I would only ever offer a wing clipping service for this reason, and would never practice the "beauty clip" (for those that don't know, this is when the first 2-3 primary feathers are left and the next 5 are clipped. The first few primary feathers are easily broken with this clipping method).

Regards,
Jimi @ Golden Wings Bird House


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Breeding macaws isn't going to make you much money either, breeding any animal for that matter as a business is not a good plan at all especially with luxury pets like macaws at the mo!, and it's only going to add to the already bad rescue crisis with too many birds being bred and not enough specialist homes for these birds - why not rescue and re-habilitate them instead? If you look on bird for sale sites the macaws are the ones that stay for sale the longest if they sell at all - i hope you have room to keep all you breed!!

What bird diseases would you be testing for as I don't know what you could show by having a certificate? For Beak and feather disease which is fatal, and what most bird owners would worry the most about, you need at least 3 negative blood samples each bird with a 6 week gap to show that the bird does not have it, am not sure if it shows up carriers? I doubt anyone is going to put up with taking their birds to the vets 3 times to get blood and feather samples just so they can go on holiday as the tests alone would probably cost the same as the holiday!!! 
You'd also need to cover yourself insurance wise by having birds from each home in a seperate self contained quarantine unit, as bird diseases can be transmitted by feather dust alone, that you scrub up before entering and leaving to ensure no cross contamination - you could not have them all in one room - can you imagine the legal implications if you give someones precious valuable pet a fatal disease??

Maybe a more sensible option would be to offer a service where you go to peoples homes and look after their birds there - a petsitting service - I think that would have more takers, I would entertain that, if they pass background checks, can prove lots of experience eg. worked at a zoo/bird park etc, and have lots of references obviously, rather than stressing my birds by moving/testing etc! - just a thought!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

1. Do you currently own a bird(s)? *Yes*
2. If yes, how many, and what species? *x1 Blue Fronted Amazon, x2 Green Winge Macaws*
3. Where in the UK do you currently reside? *Norfolk*
4. Is it likely that you will ever need a boarding service for your birds? (if no, continue to 5) *No*
5. Do you purchase food and equipment for your bird(s) online or at a brick-and-mortar shop? *Online*
6. If you purchase at a shop, how far do you travel and does the pet shop stock sufficient food types and equipment, or would you like to see more variety?
7. Do you have your bird's/birds wings clipped? (at Golden Wings we do not clip our birds' wings, but we are considering offering it as a service) *No, I wouldn't ever do this*
8. If your bird has behavioural problems, would you consider seeking professional training? *Yes, but this would mean getting someone to come to my home & assess the bird & it's behaviour, not send it away for 'training'*

As mentioned in a previous post, if we ever did manage to go on holiday I would have someone come in to look after the birds as moving them (especiailly the macaws) would cause them too much stress.

Personally I don't agree with breeding birds (or any animal) simply to make money.


----------

